# **EUROCODE TUNING 2019 MEMORIAL DAY SALE!!!** Ends May 31st



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*2019 Memorial Day Sale*

Eurocode is happy to announce the 2019 Memorial Day Sale at www.ecodetuning.com
Visit our site to take advantage of the discounts on many of our products, plus some specials from other vendors.

On top of the discounts we are offering, we are giving away $100 coupon codes with the purchase of any KW, H&R, Bilstein, or ST Coilover kit. Plus $50 coupon codes for any and all CETE purchases. 

Coupon codes will be distributed upon the delivery of the products and will be valid for 12 months from delivery.​


----------

